
Google Removes 'Don't Be Evil' Clause from Its Code of Conduct - axiomdata316
https://gizmodo-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/gizmodo.com/google-removes-nearly-all-mentions-of-dont-be-evil-from-1826153393/amp?amp_js_v=a1&amp_gsa=1#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fgizmodo.com%2Fgoogle-removes-nearly-all-mentions-of-dont-be-evil-from-1826153393
======
joshuamorton
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17105411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17105411)

(Note I work at Google, but that doesn't really matter here.)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We've merged this thread into that one.

------
itcmcgrath
Ctrl-F Evil, and it's still there.

"And remember… don’t be evil, and if you see something that you think isn’t
right – speak up!"

------
jadedhacker
x-posted from dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17105411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17105411)

I'm guessing they're not happy about the whole drone assassination debate
going on internally. It's so disadvantageous that their staff can call the
leadership outright hypocrites based on their own professed values. This makes
everything so much easier for everyone.

Information on the drone program: [https://theintercept.com/drone-
papers/](https://theintercept.com/drone-papers/)

Google's complicity in Project Maven:
[https://www.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1254719/project...](https://www.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1254719/project-
maven-to-deploy-computer-algorithms-to-war-zone-by-years-end/)

Google's Internal Debate:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-14/inside-
go...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-14/inside-google-a-
debate-rages-should-it-sell-artificial-intelligence-to-the-military)

~~~
dang
Please don't copy-paste comments. It makes it harder to merge the threads.

